# Chemical Root Control-Rootx



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

Hi Guys

Just started looking at rootx more seriously and noticed not much has been posted about it since 2011. I also saw Oblitiroot, root rot and Vaporooter.

I would prefer not to start a debate on how chemical root control or jetting is taking new sewer jobs away from us: Thank you

We charge good money for jetting. The customers likes what the jet can offer, but the down side is they don't want to pay the same fee every year to maintain the root issue. So my thought was; lets eliminate the root mass now and then sell them rootx yearly.

This could do a couple of things for me.
-Keep me coming back
-Opportunity to sell a video inspection

Does anybody have anything new to say about Rootx.

Do you think it works as advertised?

Does it offer value to your customers?

Rootx-I like to concept that they will contact you and the customer yearly to let them know it time to come out again. 

Oblitiroot/Root Rot- seems nice but they seem a little behind the times: poor webpage, no literature for customer, no customer notice. The sample I got didnt even foam up.

Vaporooter- seems a little more challenging to use and possible pesticide license may be required. Not in a small can that can be easily stored in a truck.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Root-X does work when applied properly.

Actually in Connecticut a "Pesticide Applicator Commercial Operational Certificate" under the direction of a person holding a "Pesticide Applicator Commercial Supervisory Certificate" is required to apply Root-X for a customer...

If you are unlicensed the customer may purchase it from you and apply it themselves on their own property...

Laws regarding application vary by state....


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

I've used rootx the past 15 plus years. It works. But you are at the mercy of the flow to the problem spots. Rootx is a great company. 
I just got licensed in CA to be able to apply vaporooter. I purchased the mini foamer. A great alternative to cash strapped customers with root problems. 
Apply today, come back in a year, apply again, then every two years after that. 

A demo. That foam has 4 times the root growth inhibitor amount that rootx has, and a root killer. 
Vaporooter 1st St 7.14.14: http://youtu.be/JhOv69-GNxQ


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Redwood said:


> Root-X does work when applied properly.
> 
> Actually in Connecticut a "Pesticide Applicator Commercial Operational Certificate" under the direction of a person holding a "Pesticide Applicator Commercial Supervisory Certificate" is required to apply Root-X for a customer...
> 
> ...


Wow, in CA rootx is OK to be applied w/o special certs.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Toby made Rootx, then sold the patent off to rootx. Went homeless and lived in a van down by the river and made obliteroot. Kinda a weird guy but harmless. I like rootx.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

theplungerman said:


> Wow, in CA rootx is OK to be applied w/o special certs.


:laughing:We have licenses for everything...:laughing:
I have an Operational Certificate, easy enough to get...
The Supervisory Certificate is a bit tougher...


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> Toby made Rootx, then sold the patent off to rootx. Went homeless and lived in a van down by the river and made obliteroot. Kinda a weird guy but harmless. I like rootx.


Sounds like he's a bit obsessed with roots


----------



## thumper (Aug 19, 2011)

On the Rootx instructions, it says you can pour it down a toilet to treat roots close by. Never, ever try it with an old Kohler(Realto) one piece toilet and probably those old Case toilets. They have a slow lazy swirling flush. The Rootx starts to foam up while its slowly going around in the bowl and ended overflowing onto HO's floor, what a mess! Lucky they weren't at home at the time.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

thumper said:


> On the Rootx instructions, it says you can pour it down a toilet to treat roots close by. Never, ever try it with an old Kohler(Realto) one piece toilet and probably those old Case toilets. They have a slow lazy swirling flush. The Rootx starts to foam up while its slowly going around in the bowl and ended overflowing onto HO's floor, what a mess! Lucky they weren't at home at the time.


You gotta flush the toilet once to get an idea then "be the root x" and gauge what you can put in and at what time into the flush when to pour. It can take 3 plus flushes.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Be the Root-X. :laughing: 

Kill the roots you will. ** read in Yoda voice **


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

thumper said:


> On the Rootx instructions, it says you can pour it down a toilet to treat roots close by. Never, ever try it with an old Kohler(Realto) one piece toilet and probably those old Case toilets. They have a slow lazy swirling flush. The Rootx starts to foam up while its slowly going around in the bowl and ended overflowing onto HO's floor, what a mess! Lucky they weren't at home at the time.


Remove toilet and pour down drain followed by water.


----------



## Coolcanuck (Jan 30, 2012)

All just fancy names and sales gimmicks for copper sulphate. Up here you can buy it at the farm store by weight, blue stone is another name. I've had customers who use it every 6 months since a root problem years ago and no further issues. I worked for one guy who was good at tracking customers and calling. When things were slower he would call and offer to service furnaces that needed a callout a year or two previously. With smart phones now you could put a reminder 6 months on your phone to call a customer. They appreciate it and they might get you to come by to look at another problem and do the treatment for them.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Coolcanuck said:


> All just fancy names and sales gimmicks for copper sulphate. Up here you can buy it at the farm store by weight, blue stone is another name. I've had customers who use it every 6 months since a root problem years ago and no further issues. I worked for one guy who was good at tracking customers and calling. When things were slower he would call and offer to service furnaces that needed a callout a year or two previously. With smart phones now you could put a reminder 6 months on your phone to call a customer. They appreciate it and they might get you to come by to look at another problem and do the treatment for them.


Nope not quite...
Root-X: Sulfamic Acid, Quartz, Crystalline Silica, Dichlobenil

The sale and use of Copper Sulfate is restricted in the following states: CT, DC, MA, ME, NJ, NY, VT...

In CT Copper Sulfate is only allowed to be applied with an application permit from CT DEEP...

The "Kill" of Copper Sulfate goes beyond the roots intruding into the pipe.

In CT Root-X can be purchased and used by homeowners without restriction.


----------



## Coolcanuck (Jan 30, 2012)

In Canada this product is available http://www.homedepot.com/catalog/pdfImages/c0/c06d3f99-a516-41a6-a0e4-d63dd11f2747.pdf. I would get root out from the wholesale which is the same thing.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

I like that rootx will foam and cover the pipe some other product just ride the bottom of the pipe.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Is it really true that copper sulfate is a systemic root killer? Meaning it will damage tap roots beyond what is directly contacted by the product?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5qMbk5mL24

I wonder if this pushover plunger would be good on a rootX application?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

KoleckeINC said:


> Is it really true that copper sulfate is a systemic root killer? Meaning it will damage tap roots beyond what is directly contacted by the product?


It will effect the photosynthesis in the plants and trees exposed.
It is also persistent in soils for up to 27 months.
Very soluble in water and highly toxic to fish and mollusks...


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Redwood said:


> It will effect the photosynthesis in the plants and trees exposed.
> It is also persistent in soils for up to 27 months.
> *Very soluble in water and highly toxic to fish and mollusks*...


There goes that idea. 

Brings me to wonder what effects Draino and other
drain cleaning solutions do.


----------

